# Problem with Anubias



## mstolpner (May 11, 2005)

Hi,

I am new to the hobby and I have a problem with Anubias. It produces many new leaves but they are small and have curved edges and weird shape. I searched the net and the only reason I found - Ca defficiency. I doubt this could be the case as I use eco-complete and GH is about 100ppm. I tried adding Ca and it didn't help anyway. I red that high light could be the problem with Anubias but I also red that many people grow Anubias in high light so I don't really know. I suspect that there is a defficiency of some other element that makes Ca unavailable for the plant.

I have 33G tank with 96W PC light, canister filter and pressurized CO2. PH=6.8. It's been running for about 6 months. I used to fertilize with Seachem, switched to Tropica stuff for a try and will be switching to home brewed fertilizer soon. Most of my other plants (echinodorus, banana plant, and others) are doing well with exception of Crypts - their older leaves are melting away. Phosphates are unmesurable (with Nitrafin) and I try to keep NO3 between 5-10ppm.

I also have some algae on the edges of the older Anubias leaves.

Thank you,
Mikhail


----------



## mstolpner (May 11, 2005)

Anyone, please


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Make sure that your CO2 level is at 30mg/l during the lightperiod... double check your KH and pH readings to get a better handle on it.

You also need to add phosphate. I keep my phosphate level at around 2mg/l and NO3 at around 20-30mg/l...


----------



## aquaessentials (Dec 15, 2004)

Definitely add phosphate - don't forget it's a macronutrient and is part of the NPK (Nitrate, Phosphate, Potassium).


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

You need to be dosing trace elements and iron too.


----------



## mstolpner (May 11, 2005)

Thank you guys. My CO2 is already around 30ppm as kh is about 100 and ph is about 6.8. I am adding Tropica fertilizer and I think it has all the trace elements but I also think that Anubias can get all the iron and other trace elements from the eco-complete substrate so trace elements shouldn't be the problem. Right? I will try adding phosphate and nitrate and see if it helps.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Raise your CO2 anyway... you're at around 27mg/l which is at the bottom end of what you need. Most of the time, if the pH and/or KH measurement is off (and it often is), the result will be showing more CO2 than you actually have. So it's better to shoot for higher.

According to my pH and KH, at the end of my light period I should be having 90mg/l of CO2 in one of my tanks! And I see no stress in the fish, including the shrimp. If I lower the CO2 injection to what should be 30mg/l, algae starts popping up and pearling basically stops.

I think I've given up on the pH/KH/CO2 calculations...


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

mstolpner said:


> Thank you guys. My CO2 is already around 30ppm as kh is about 100 and ph is about 6.8. I am adding Tropica fertilizer and I think it has all the trace elements but I also think that Anubias can get all the iron and other trace elements from the eco-complete substrate so trace elements shouldn't be the problem. Right? I will try adding phosphate and nitrate and see if it helps.


Yes, the Tropica fertilizer has the traces I mentioned. Do still add a little extra iron also.


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx1 (Feb 10, 2005)

Along with Phosphate, also note, that Anubias is a low light plant, it does not like to be in the "Spotlight" so to speak, shade it by other plants, it will do better.. 



mstolpner said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to the hobby and I have a problem with Anubias. It produces many new leaves but they are small and have curved edges and weird shape. I searched the net and the only reason I found - Ca defficiency. I doubt this could be the case as I use eco-complete and GH is about 100ppm. I tried adding Ca and it didn't help anyway. I red that high light could be the problem with Anubias but I also red that many people grow Anubias in high light so I don't really know. I suspect that there is a defficiency of some other element that makes Ca unavailable for the plant.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

also keep in mind any changes in the anubias will happen slowly as it is a slow growing plant. you wont notice any change in the plant's appearance until it puts up new leaves which might take a few days or weeks depending. so keep any changes you make constant for that period of time or you wont notice an improvement


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Mikhail,

Welcome to APC.

As the above posts tell you, you need to make sure to provide your plants macro and micro nutrients to keep them growing well. If I recall correctly, I think Tropica Mastergrow does not have or has little NO3 or PO4. Nevertheless, make sure to add them.

Best thing for you to do is get onto a routine with either the Estimative Index method or the Perpetual Preservation System method. Either way you will be providing your plants with the nutrients they need.


----------



## mstolpner (May 11, 2005)

Tropica fertilizer doesn't have NO3 or PO4 and I didn't add PO4. I was trying to follow PMDD and get PO4 close to 0 and NO3 between 5-10ppm. 

I found out today that Mg is close to 0. I live in Vancouver, BC and tap water has 0 hardness. I red that eco-complete leaks Ca and Mg so I didn't bother testing for Mg. I added it to about 5ppm. I'll see if it changes anything.

I am actually planning to start trying PPS in a week or so.

Thank you guys for your help.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Maybe your Anubias is supposed to be small and have curved leaves. There seem to be many sub-varieties of A. barteri var. nana, and some of them do have a curl to the leaves. Some are quite a bit smaller than others. 

Can you get us a picture of the plant?


----------



## mstolpner (May 11, 2005)

I don't think so as I have two different varietes and their "original" leaves look "normal" and a lot bigger. I will definitely try to take some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## mstolpner (May 11, 2005)

Here is my Anubias:


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks for the picture! The plant does not look too bad. The one leaf has a funny curl in it, but on another branch of the plant, the newest leaf looks normal. Lath's advice about having your CO2 nice and high at around 30 ppm is good. Many of the leaves look a little "chewed away" on their outer edges. I don't know what would be causeing that. Is the lighting in the picture normal, or was special lighting provided for the picture? It looks like the older part of the plant is in shade. The plant might grow better if it was in a more open area. I have always gotten the best growth of Anibias when there were no higher plants cutting off the light.


----------



## mstolpner (May 11, 2005)

Thank you for helping me. I think that my pleco has chewed the edges when the leaves were very young.  The lighting was normal. I didn't use flash or any external light. The older leaves are really in the shade. Now I am confused. I am planning to setup a 135G soon. Where should I plant Anubias? In the shade or on the open area?


----------



## chubasco (Jan 16, 2005)

Try placing your anubias directly in the current from your filter. I was amazed
at the growth and health of my anubias when I did this. Others not placed 
this way were half the size!

Bill


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

For the healthiest Anubias, I recommend an open area with no plants growing above the Anubias. While Anubias may be quite shade tolerant, it really thrives when the lighting is strong and the CO2 levels are 20 ppm or higher. 

A long time ago I had Anubias pretty much by itself in a 75 gallon that got some sunlight from a southern exposure window. When I cleaned out the tank, I got $80.00 for the plants at a tropical fish store where they knew their plants.


----------

